# Horror music video



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This is really cool for those of you that like "sexy" zombies. lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.zombieduck.tv/images/Fashion_Freak_12MB.wmv


----------

